# Whats the best Hog hunting WMA ?



## FOLES55 (May 22, 2011)

Lets hear it please im thinkin of getting a little time off and want to do some spot and stalk hunting on some pigs. I dont have access to private land so gotta use public. Anything would help thanks guys


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 22, 2011)

On most WMA's you cannot hunt hogs unless a season is in for a game animal.  Example: during small game season you can hunt and kill a hog, however you must be using a weapon and ammunition that is legal for small game.  During turkey season you can hunt and kill a hog, however you must be using a weapon and ammunition that is legal for turkey hunting.

There are some WMA's that have specialty hunts for hogs only, need to check the regulations for individual WMA's.


----------



## Milkman (May 22, 2011)

Next opportunity on a WMA will be squirrel season in August. As stated above it will have to be with small game firearms.  

Lots of folks use a 22 mag.  I have hunted Beaverdam and Oaky Woods. Lots of pigs on both places.

  I would say Oaky woods due to internal road systems for accessibility and being near stores, restaurants, motels, etc.


----------



## FOLES55 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks 35 and milkman! if you a shoot 22 mag put it in the ear i take it.


----------



## Milkman (May 22, 2011)

I would say a brain shot,

I have read here about some using chest shots on hogs with 22 mag.  I have only used a head shot with the 22.

There are some dates for small game after the weather cools off at some wma's between deer hunts.
  read up when you see the wma regs.


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 22, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Next opportunity on a WMA will be squirrel season in August. As stated above it will have to be with small game firearms.



55, there are several WMAs with special hog-only hunts during the summer. Too hot for me, but if you are willing to get in there with the bugs and snakes the hunting is probably not too bad.

Both Chickasawhatchee and Hannahatchee have hunts starting this week and also hunts during June. Look at the regs for exact dates.


----------



## FOLES55 (May 23, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Milkman (May 23, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> 55, there are several WMAs with special hog-only hunts during the summer. Too hot for me, but if you are willing to get in there with the bugs and snakes the hunting is probably not too bad.
> 
> Both Chickasawhatchee and Hannahatchee have hunts starting this week and also hunts during June. Look at the regs for exact dates.



Hey Danny thanks for the info......... I wasnt aware.  But Im like you to many chiggers and snakes for me till frost.


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 23, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Hey Danny thanks for the info......... I wasnt aware.  But Im like you to many chiggers and snakes for me till frost.



You're welcome MM. Exactly, I'll wait until it gets ALOT cooler as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2011)

Summertime in Chickasawhatchee can be an experience in pure, sho-nuff misery.


----------



## hambone76 (May 23, 2011)

A muzzle loader is also legal to use on a WMA for hogs during small or big game seasons since it is legal for deer, turkey, and small game as well if I am not mistaken. Its always wise to check the regs in case they change things. Also, the hunts that are "Specialty Hog hunts" allow the use of deer rifles. Those type hunts are in the hunting regs as well. Good luck.


----------



## hambone76 (May 23, 2011)

A muzzle loader is also legal to use on a WMA for hogs during small or big game seasons since it is legal for deer, turkey, and small game as well if I am not mistaken. Its always wise to check the regs in case they change things.


----------



## declemen (May 25, 2011)

All you need to to is go to Fort Stewart to the pass and permit office, get a pass and go kill a pig.You can kill them with deer rifle if you want.Lots and lots of pigs there, and 250,000 acres to roam.Best public area by far.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jun 15, 2011)

I personally like Clybel at Charlie Elliot in Jasper County! hogs galore just gotta be willing to walk and go find em!


----------



## snook24 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Summertime in Chickasawhatchee can be an experience in pure, sho-nuff misery.



lol yep


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Summertime in Chickasawhatchee can be an experience in pure, sho-nuff misery.



Ditto for Hannahatchee!


----------

